# [~/.bash_profile] créer un alias avec condition



## Nfjord (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

j'essaye de créer un alias appelé _lss_ à partir de la commande _ls_. Le principe est simple : lorsque je tape mon alias, je veux que si dans le dossier courant il y ait moins de 10 éléments, alors mon alias effectue la commande _ls -lFG_; sinon, mon alias effectue la commande _ls -FG_.

Voici la ligne de code que j'ai ajoutée dans mon _~/.bash_profile_ :


```
alias lss='if [ $(ls | wc -l) -lt 10 ] then ls -FGl; else ls -FG; fi;'
```

Malheureusement, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante lors de l'execution de mon alias :


```
-bash: syntax error near unexpected token `else'
```
Je ne comprends pas cette erreur de syntaxe. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Il manquait un point-virgule avant le  then

```
alias lss='if [ $(ls | wc -l) -lt 10 ]; then ls -FGl; else ls -FG; fi;'
```


----------

